# Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!!!!!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

This was the kids first time outside, it was pretty chilly so they were only out for a bit. I did't realize I took so many of the buckling, but not many of the doeling!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Star's babies*

Very nice kids....Who is the sire?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

So cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Star's babies*

Adorable! I love the spot on his back, we had one just like that :greengrin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

Wow. I'm jealous.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies*

They are sired by Red Warrior


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

Wow! They are beautiful! Love the last picture! So cute!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

I love his spot! There are both beautiful!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

Awesome! Oh love the spot too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star's babies*

Awwww....so sweet


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

How sweet  Love the last pic


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

AWH So cute, beautiful babies.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies*

and I really like it when they have an all brown head too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star's babies*

What sweet hearts...they are really cute....... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Star's babies*

Wow. Beautiful babies.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies*

Moon had two doelings last night. I am soo in love with the one with the wide blaze, she is soo thick and looong and love her little rolls on her neck. She has a darker spot on the back of her head, not sure if that will stay, and she has a spot on her belly. I am most definately keeping her. The other is really really noisey lol. She has spots on her back, and I think she has spots on her belly too... can't remember it was late!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Cute babies Grats :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

They are all so very cute!
Congratz!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Thank you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

AWW! Congrats! They look beautiful, and nice and stocky! Love them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

I am in Love...they are so cute.....congrats... :hi5: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

So cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Soooo adorable  I love the one with the blazed face :drool:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Awww they're both cute, fat liittle things! Love 'em!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Thanks everyone for the nice comments :greengrin: I think these two might be keepers. They are fat little things lol. Think we are calling the blazed face one Enola. And the other one Miakoda (means power of the moon), Mia for short.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Love the names 
What fat little babies! Just makes me want to feed them to keep their cute pudge haha!
Congrats!! :stars: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Very nice congrats and nice early birthday presents.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Those are some cute babies  Grats :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings page 2!!*

Honey's triplets she had this morning. The caped one is the doe, the smaller paint a buck, and the caped with a spot is a buck.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Congratulations!!! :stars: All of your kids are adorable!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

I  them!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Maybe its a sign you need to keep Honey's girls since she was born on your birthday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Oh they are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

They are all sooooo cute!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Love all the babies! How cute and how lucky you are that everything went so well!! Congratulations!!

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Aww!!! Boer babies are so cute with those long ears! :laugh:  Congrats on all the healthy kiddos! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

:stars:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Thanks


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*



> Thanks


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

I want to hug them!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Thats all I want to do too Willow  They are all probably sick of me picking them up.
Had to add just one more. Honey's little doelings, calling her Sweetie. She is so darn little and cute. Honey just loves her too, the bucklings are always laying together then Sweetie and momma cuddle.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Such healthy looking ADORABLE kids  Thick too! Even as newborns they look chunky :wink: Congrats on such healthy kids and mama's :hug:


----------



## nubianbuckboy (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

I like the bucklings spot


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

They are gorgeous Maggie! OMG I ? them all they are just beyond adorable!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Such sweet boer babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Aww... :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Star's babies - Moons new doelings...honeys trips added!*

Awe... loved looking at these. They look so happy.


----------

